# Wow! Rachel McAdams ziert das Cover der US Glamour



## Stefan102 (6 Jan. 2012)

​
Es gibt Frauen, die scheinbar für den Look der 50er Jahre geradezu geboren sind. Auch Rachel McAdams (33) macht da keine Ausnahme.

In einer hochgeschnittenen Blümchen-Shorts und einem geknoteten roten Jeanshemd macht die 33-Jährige auf dem Cover der amerikanischen Glamour im Februar eine absolut tolle Figur. Kein Wunder, dass sich also auch die Fotos im Inneren des Magazins durchaus sehen lassen können. Verspielte Posen treffen auf sexy Badeanzüge in häuslicher Kulisse und rücken besonders die tollen Beine der gebürtigen Kanadierin in das rechte Licht. Trotz Glanz und Glamour hat es die smarte Rachel geschafft auf dem Boden zu bleiben. Schließlich lässt sie sich weder dafür bezahlen auf Events zu erscheinen, noch hat sie einen Parfum-Deal oder Ähnliches. Sie lebt noch immer in einem Haus in Toronto und erscheint auch gerne mal in einem lockeren Sweatshirt zum Interview-Termin.

Wir sind begeistert von so viel „Mädchen von nebenan“-Charme und freuen uns schon auf ihren neuen Film Für immer Liebe an der Seite von Channing Tatum (31). 

Die Bilder aus US Glamour findet Ihr hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ams-glamour-magazine-february-2012-x5-mq.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Jan. 2012)

wo ist das shooting im lecker Höschen ? :drip: :thx:


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2012)

nice Cover


----------

